# Husqvarna 357 xp - newly replaced cylinder / piston already scarred / seized



## Foetwenty (Jan 2, 2011)

I recently had the cylinder/piston replaced in my Husqvarna 357xp. This time around I followed a few tips I had received and made sure to run it for very short periods with long cool downs, and even made sure to go a little heavy with the premix that went into the fuel. I have had this saw about a year and its ran great. Since replacing the parts I've only ran about 2 gallons of fuel through it, I made sure to be the one to mix it, and like I said, even mixed it a little heavier than I used to. I'm curious what else could have caused it to seize so quick other than improper mixing and not over using. Could whatever attaches to the piston be warped? I took it to a good friend for the repairs, and fairly confident in his work as he has been fixing small engines for well over 20 years. I'm taking it back to him Monday, but the curiosity of how its already dead again is driving me crazy. Any ideas?


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

too lean a mixture will do it quick:
Incorectly adjusted carb or carb problems.
Leaking crankshaft seals, case or cylinder sealing areas will all draw air in too.

--Lucky


----------



## Bear 66 (Apr 1, 2009)

Luckyvison has listed common items to check,can you find some high test gas that has no ethonal in it.I had a 2159 Johnsred saw that ate piston and cylinder three times,first one out of my pocket,company would not stand behind it.Second one dealer stood the cost,third one company said no, company rep a joke.More money out of pocket this time dealer installed non EPA carburetor,finally works right.I wish EPA would stick their ideas up a dark hole.Bear


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

What kind of 2 stroke oil did you use? Certain cheaper brands at home depot such as Power care or Arnold can cause issues. Also what kind of fuel can are you using, older metal cans will start to corrode inside and moisture can build up alot faster then in a newer plastic can.


----------



## Foetwenty (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Bear I'll see what I can come up with, are you suggesting running only non-ethanol fuel from here on out? That was my original plan but was told by a few to just deal with the ethanol, and that its about to go up to 15%. I'll look into other carb options as well, this time around it was just so fast, little more than 2 gallons of fuel through it before it crapped out again.

Justin : Stihl premix is all I use, as well as plastic gas cans. I'm even careful not to keep the gas laying around more than a week or so without getting fresh stuff. Thats why it kinda blew my mind this time I was very careful.

The one mistake I did make is that I needed to replace the clutch, one of the clips that holds a spring in place was gone, didn't know it needed to be replaced til I was having the saw fixed, and didn't have time to order part and replace before a big job came up. Not sure how huge a mistake that was.


----------

